# Photographic/Professional camera near 10k



## sntshkmr60 (Oct 2, 2011)

I think I can't have a dSLR camera between this range, can I? I will be using this in outdoor shooting. Here are some points that might help you helping me :

1. I will be using that for stock photography or will take help in my photoshopping.
2. There is very less chance that I would be using it for making videos.
3. I want natural looking photos (I mean, I want what I see from my eyes)
4. As I have read in Fast Track to Digital Photography, people run after megapixels but that isn't so important, other *features do matter*.
5. High-End as far as possible, I'm just excited about this.
6. *I would like if its control is manual*.


Please prescribe the best one for me.


----------



## Stuge (Oct 6, 2011)

you will find it hard to find a decent Point and shoot with full manual control in that price .


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 6, 2011)

Have a look at Canon SX130IS. It has very good image quality, and has full manual controls.
Canon launches PowerShot SX130 IS superzoom: Digital Photography Review

It is available for 8.8k at eBay:
Canon Powershot Digital Camera SX130 IS 12.1 MP, 12x Optical Zoom | eBay

or 10.7k at flipkart:
Flipkart.com: Canon Powershot SX130 IS: Camera

But if you get this camera, be sure to get the Sanyo Eneloop rechargeable batteries for it, as its performance with regular alkaline batteries is miserable.


----------



## Stuge (Oct 6, 2011)

yes , Canon SX130 IS  more than decent 

@Synaptik: if you're really interested to make dive  into professional photography than get a used dslr to start with [if you're short of funds) or save money, and get a basic dlsr like D3100 or Canon 1100D

Try out JJmehta .


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 6, 2011)

+1 for canon SX130IS ....it is very descent camera with full manual controls

if u r ready to get a used DSLR then there many options in jjmehta forum ranging from 10-15k


----------

